# S&W 500 Magnum



## Mirvin 264 (Aug 3, 2010)

Anybody ever hunted for big game (Whitetail Deer) with this handgun/caliber? Please let me know your HO!


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 3, 2010)

Never have. All u need for deer is a 44 Magnum. 500 mag. is over kill for deer. Probably be good for Moose,Elk and Grizzly Bear.


----------



## keyfitter (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a .44 Magnum but I wouldn't mind trying out a 500 Mag. for fun.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 3, 2010)

500 is a handful... I like a 460, 454 and or 44 Mag just as well... I Swaped my 500 for a 1895GS and a SS 44 Ruger, so most folks are pretty proud of their 500's and I swapped a 500.00 Ruger 454 Alaskan for it. 

There are deals to be had out there. 







PM me and I can point you to one on another site. 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## jamiehunts (Aug 3, 2010)

i love mine i have killed 8 deer and 20-25 hogs with it and as far as overkill you cannot make something to dead in my opinion !


----------



## Dub (Aug 4, 2010)

Largest I've used is .44 RemMag.  Always been able to find good loads for hunting.

.500 has my respect but I don't have the budget for it.  It would appeal to me much more if I was reloading again, though.  Right now it just doesn't fit my needs.

I'll say this....were I to get one it would be the model Jamiehunts is using...long barrel to take advantage of powder burn and to add weight.  One of the most unpleasant guns I've ever shot was a short barrel .460 that a buddy had.  Even with double hearing protection the beast was loud!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dub said:


> Largest I've used is .44 RemMag.  Always been able to find good loads for hunting.
> 
> .500 has my respect but I don't have the budget for it.  It would appeal to me much more if I was reloading again, though.  Right now it just doesn't fit my needs.
> 
> I'll say this....were I to get one it would be the model Jamiehunts is using...long barrel to take advantage of powder burn and to add weight.  One of the most unpleasant guns I've ever shot was a short barrel .460 that a buddy had.  Even with double hearing protection the beast was loud!!!



NICE .500!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 4, 2010)

jamiehunts said:


> i love mine i have killed 8 deer and 20-25 hogs with it and as far as overkill you cannot make something to dead in my opinion !



That's a BIG OLE exit wound   

WOO HOO!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## jamiehunts (Aug 4, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> That's a BIG OLE exit wound
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> ...



that is not an exit wound that is called field dressed the exit is under the gun and is the size of a dime


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

I have one that i deer hunt with , its in an encore .  It did a heck of a job on a coyote last year . Dead right there


----------



## Bryan K (Aug 5, 2010)

I have shot a corsican ram,hog, and deer with 500. The nice thing is most of the time they dont go far. You can get a hunter model from S&W custom shop and the recoil really isn't that bad.


----------



## wallacem (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought a 500 when they first came out, kept it several years, and finally got smart and sold it.  It was just brutal.  Wallacem


----------

